# Saab 900/9-3 Convertible drivers



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NO!!!! your wanky pile of shite isn't better than my TT, stop looking down your nose at me you stupid old cnuts!!!! Â


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Maybe it's not the car. Maybe they are better than you.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ROFLMAO at both the above posts ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Even the MGF owners are better than Powell 

(not the VX220 ones tho)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Ahem,

Guess what my next company car is going to be? Â ;D

btw, the 9-3 Aero is fast as fcuk!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: Head_Ed Posted on: Today at 8:55am
> Ahem,
> 
> Guess what my next company car is going to be?
> ...


Driven by



> you stupid old cnuts!!!!


Its a farting ford.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Maybe he was thinking "Christ. There's no-one driving that car!"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ahem,
> 
> Guess what my next company car is going to be? Â ;D
> 
> btw, the 9-3 Aero is fast as fcuk!!


As long as it is dry and there are no uphill bends......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

........and you have no objection to Vectra underpinnings.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....and your name is Sven...


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I see it is ok to slag off shared underpinnings when we are talking about other cars.......

We of course cannot be ridiculed in this department!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ROFLMFAO to the first two posts. Classic 

Did someone mention Golf, no they didn't did they?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

you leave the Golf out of it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

In fairness, the Golf is generally considered to be an Ok platform for starters. The same cannot be said of the Vectra.

However - I had a qick blast myself yesterday in a 93 Aero just picked up by one of my partners. Not at all bad and quite swoopy/darty although not a match for a 3 series or A4 in high speed stability through fast bends.

I retract my derisory statement and would not be unhappy with one as company hack. :-[


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Ha!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ha!


Looks OK in the tin too (dark grey metallic)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't know why I am getting so excited about them..

.. really, they are OK - pretty quick and the seats are sooo comfy, but would still rather a 6 series BMW!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> ........and you have no objection to Vectra underpinnings.....


According to this months Evo, its underpinnings can be traced back to the 1988 Cavalier


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

i remeber a while back as saab 93 cabro tryed and failed to beat me of the lights on a sweeping corner! and that was in my bright yellow MG!

stopped a little way later at the next set of light s where he caught up, could not tell if he was old as i was to busy laughing!

oh he did not try to race me off that set!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

A friend of mine picked up his new Saab 9-3 three weeks ago. Did about 100 miles in the weekend, didn't use it much during the week. Sat morning went out for a drive. Got about 3 miles, someone front-ended it. He was OKish though had to be cut out and spent the night in hospital.

Nice.

He had no gap insurance, so won't be getting a spanking new car out of the insurance.

Nicer.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A friend of mine picked up his new Saab 9-3 three weeks ago. Did about 100 miles in the weekend, didn't use it much during the week. Sat morning went out for a drive. Got about 3 miles, someone front-ended it. He was OKish though had to be cut out and spent the night in hospital.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


What a bummer.  Could have been worse though.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Absolutely. It would have been much worse if he'd not been in a car with 100 airbags!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Yesterday I pulled over to let a oncoming TTR pass, as you do! So the knob in the Saab behind me decides to fly right down the middle between both of us :


----------

